# postfix fehler bei IPv6



## darkness_08 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wenn ich per IPv6 Emails empfange, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



> SMTP Error:  450 4.7.1 <postmaster@n-un.de>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied.


Der IPv4 Empfang geht ohne Probleme. 

Jemand ne Idee, wo ich schauen kann?

das steht in den logs



> May 14 21:39:08 ganymed postfix/smtpd[6956]: connect from ipv6.domain-toolkit.co.uk[2a00:85c0:1::240:244]
> May 14 21:39:09 ganymed postfix/smtpd[6956]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from ipv6.domain-toolkit.co.uk[2a00:85c0:1::240:244]: 450 4.7.1 <info@n-un.de>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied; from=<tested-from-2a00:85c0:1::240:244@domain-toolkit.co.uk> to=<info@n-un.de> proto=SMTP helo=<domain-toolkit.co.uk>
> May 14 21:39:09 ganymed postfix/smtpd[6956]: disconnect from ipv6.domain-toolkit.co.uk[2a00:85c0:1::240:244]


----------



## darkness_08 (15. Mai 2014)

Habe den Fehler gefunden. 

Policyd ist nicht IPv6 fähig. Werde es mal mit einer aktuellen Version versuchen.


----------

